# Chromecast as a stream target.



## george_tasker (Jun 20, 2020)

I was wanting to send my *desktop* to the living room TV so we could watch from there rather than sitting in the study which is far more cramped.  Trouble is that none of the tools available would allow the sound on ubuntu to be shared to the TV.  I looked at OBS to see if it has chromecast as one of its streaming platforms but regrettably no.  None of the chromecast options had the ability to share the *desktop* and sound to the TV.

They all have ways of streaming files but no way of streaming the *desktop*.

I'm wondering if the development team could include chromecast as one of the streaming targets for those that simply want to view *desktop* and sound on a chromecast equipped TV as opposed to the computer study.


----------



## johnnygr (Jun 21, 2020)

I think chrome browser already can do this...
in chrome use the hamburger menu on the top right ( the three dots ) and select cast.
then under source select 'cast desktop'


----------



## thesavvygk (Sep 15, 2020)

johnnygr said:


> I think chrome browser already can do this...
> in chrome use the hamburger menu on the top right ( the three dots ) and select cast.
> then under source select 'cast desktop'



I've searched for this intermittently because, while casting the desktop _is_ an option, Chromecast can't actually cast specific windows, which would be a helpful feature.


----------



## Cryptic Bore (May 10, 2022)

It seems doable though i havnt attempted what the guide does, vlc can cast to chrome cast. obs can stream to servers which vlc can also read/watch so you run a proxy? server that obs streams to run it through vlc to your chrome cast. definitely seems like something that could be integrated into obs.   https://jamiebarrow.dev/blog/2020-02-08/stream-obs-to-chromecast


----------

